# any rollergirls here?



## spunky (Aug 10, 2010)

i was wondering if any rollergirls are on specktra.

i used to skate with ARRG, but i stopped 2 years ago. i'm looking to get back on the track, but with GRG at their next fresh meat skate.
i was fairly new to skating when i stopped [3 months or so], so i'm basically starting again.

so - who do you skate with? and what's your derby name?


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool! I don't.. I don't think I ever could with my bad knee. That is so awesome and hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that you do that! I actually went to the TX Roller Derby Girls match this Saturday. What do you love about it?

One of the girls name on the team this Saturday was Sookie Smackhouse and with my current True Blood obsession I was overjoyed. What's your derby name?


----------



## spunky (Aug 11, 2010)

ARRG's captain has a bad knee too, but with some gaskets and good kneepads she's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love everything about it! when i was skating i lost weight, got fitter and met so many amazing women! plus it is so much fun - i think every woman should try it!

my derby name is just Spunky, boring but whatever! it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe sookie smackhouse! brilliant!


----------

